# Cooking racks



## bishgeo (Jun 21, 2014)

I ordered some draining racks for putting in the bottom of the aluminum pans on smoker they said they fit full size steam table pans but they don't quite fit the throw away pans.Where can I get ones that fit.


----------



## james1nc (Jun 21, 2014)

quick fix maybe cut the sides on the pans and fold them down to make them bigger.


----------



## bishgeo (Jun 21, 2014)

They go almost to bottom now. Just not all the way. I see them on the BBQ shows all the time just can't find the right ones.


----------



## rweidner86 (Jul 28, 2014)

Go to webstaraunt store.com you will find thdm


----------

